# M2 vs. D2 steel



## Frangible (Jul 23, 2004)

I was thinking about the BM AFCK, and the fact they use D2 steel in the 806 (current model), but used M2 steel in a previous one.

I took a look at crucible steel's site, and according to them, M2 and D2 steels are about the same toughness, but M2 holds an edge about 3x better.

The only other difference I could see is that D2 has a much higher amount of chromium in it.

So ... why would they change from M2 to D2 in the AFCK? Just for the chromium and more "stainless"ness?

And btw, the stats on S90V are... impressive.


----------



## ErickThakrar (Jul 23, 2004)

I would betcha it's for the stain resistance. M2 is not very corrosion resistant at all. The BT2 coating helps quite a bit, but still.


----------



## bigcozy (Jul 23, 2004)

Edge retention on the hi speed M2 is great. Sharpening it.......that is a little tough.


----------



## Overload (Jul 23, 2004)

M2 can rust easier than D2, AFAIK

Overload in Colorado


----------



## Topper (Jul 23, 2004)

I think D-2 is one percent off being considered stainless on the chrome 12% in D-2 takes 13% to be called stainless
I love D-2 knives but I do not have any made from M-2 that I am aware of.
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## double_r76 (Jul 25, 2004)

If you want the M2 steel, Benchmade offers the model 910 Stryker with the M2 BT coated blade in plain or serrated. I read some reviews of the M2 AFCK a while back and they were pretty impressive. Not sure why they switched to D2 for the current AFCK, but they didn't abandon the steel all together. HTH,

-Randy /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## Unicorn (Jul 26, 2004)

I asked the difference bestween the two on Benchmade's forum and the consensus was that they will perform about the the same depending on heat treatment. The M2 is slightly better at edge holding, but the M2 is a bit more stain resistant. Both are better at edge holding than even ATS-34/154CM which just a few years ago were considered the top of the line in steels.


----------



## cy (Jul 26, 2004)

Lucky find! Beautiful Newt Livesay one-off custom knife (1989) in laminated A-2, very simular to air hardened D-2. One of Newt's earliest knives. 

You can plainly see three laminated layers, with harden center. Handle is made out of red carbon fibre, Iron wood, mexican 25 peso and Sambar stag. German silver hardware is silver soldered to tang. Very solidly constructed knife.

I hope to test durability of A-2 blade on deer this year.


----------

